# Mezcladora de monitores.



## hechoenmexico (Ago 21, 2007)

Hola a todos los participantes de este grandioso foro, intentare explicarme:

Soy mùsico como muchos por aca, y en mi banda, el guitarrista le da mucho volumen a su instrumento, ya sabran...je je je...y cuando ensayamos o tocamos en directo, es una lata poder regularlo, tanto en monitores como en sala, en sala siempre le hacemos trampa, y le sube el inge volumen al monitor, pero no quiero quedarme sordo por su culpa, asi que me he dedicado a buscar una consola...digamos de monitores, que màs bien se usen con audifonos, es decir, en vez de las bocinas, podamos conectar los audifonos...encontre una en venta, pero no nos gustò, asi que si ustedes nos puedan ayudar, podriamos fabricarnos nuestra consola de monitores para audifones...uuufff!!!...que dificil es explicarse, y màs si no se sabe nada de esto...que la consola pueda tener dos controles, uno de volumen y otro de tono, si no es mucha la molestia...y si es que estoy infringiendo las normas, pos regañenmen...saludos a todos y espero haber podido explicarme...


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 21, 2007)

te entendi y tambien estoy buscando algo asi para el grupo de mi hijo, si encontras algo o yo encuentro algo te lo hago saber y te ayudo en la contruccion aunque sea a larga distancia


----------



## pato471200 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hola que tal a todos!

me encanta este sito pues he encontredo muchas soluciones a varios problemas y sobre todo información que ni siquiera sabia que existiera como se podran dar cuenta soy nuevo en esto 

al raspecto del problema que tiene nuestro amigo: tal asi como crear una consola pues no pero se puede solucionar de una manera fasil sin las ¡¡¡¡costosas! consolas especiales para -monitoreo-
solo nesesitas hacer una ( Y ) si asi como se lee una i griega en la entradas de cada una de tus lineas y porsupuesto una consola normal pero con un solo requisito que tengan salidas auxiliares como minimo dos  hay otras de cuatro que te servirian perfectamente, esto para tener mas mesclas separadas dentro del ecenario o como quien dice monitores independientes

EJEMPLO: la señal que sale de la "guitarra" (Jack a XLR ) el cual se conecta a la (Y) "igriega" a su ves un extremo va a un canal de la "consola" y el otro al "snaeke", o "medusa" para no meternos en problemas de escritura jajaja! y a si de las salidas auxiliares de la consola sacaras cuatro señales diferentes (si la consola es de 4 auxiliares si no solo sacaras 2), y se pueden manejar muy fasil e independientes para cada monitor y porsupuesto que tendras lo que quieres ahora si que el guitarrista se truene sus oidos jajajaja


la (Y) igriega se arma con tres conectores XLR uno de entrada y dos de salida las cuales van a la consola y medusa conectalos normal mente  "1- tierra" "2- positivo" y "3- negativo

---- no son para audifonos peso ayuda mucho que en el monitor que tengas frente a ti no sobre selga lo que hacen los demas pero eso depende de tu mescla y con un poco de ingenio se pueden poner monitores inalambricos y de igual manera independientes--- prueba y despues me comentas que tal-----------


----------



## CARLOS ALANIZ (Ene 11, 2010)

si la consola con la que sonorizan cuenta con salidas auxiliares suficientes como para realizar una mezcla aparte para este músico, podras adquirir cualquir amplificador de audifonos que podrías conectar a estas salidas que tienen control de volumen individual por canal, es una solucion facil de realizar, el unico incoveniente sería la adquisicion de este amplificador y la adquisicion del propio audifono


----------

